# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Πρόβλημα μετά από ενεργοποίηση static ip..... Τυχαίο?

## maxsto

Καλησπέρα.
Το Σάββατο 02/12/2017, ενεργοποιηθηκε στατική ip, που είχα ζητήσει. Δευτέρα 04/12, μένω χωρίς ίντερνετ περίπου 2ωρες.Το ρουτερ και το δικό μου, και το δικό τους συγχρονίζει κανονικά και είναι αναμενο το λαμπάκι του ίντερνετ. Στο web interface του, στο status με δείχνει connected. Μετά από 2 ώρες έχω πάλι ίντερνετ.
Παρασκευή 8/12/2017,No Internet από τις 11.00 το πρωί μέχρι τις 00.00 το βράδυ. Τηλέφωνα, τηλέφωνα, τηλέφωνα.... αλλά η απάντηση η ιδια "έχουμε προωθήσει την βλάβη στο τεχνικό τμήμα". Αφού ηρθε το βράδυ, λέω οκ... Αυτο ήταν. Όχι όμως.... Σήμερα 09/12/2017, και ώρα 11.00 το πρωί ξανά κόβεται, και  μέχρι τώρα που γράφω δεν έχω σύνδεση. Εννοείται ότι πάλι έγιναν τηλέφωνα, έγιναν οι σχετικές απειλές, έγιναν τα απαραίτητα 'γλυψιματα'...... Αλλά τίποτα!!
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω πρόβλημα απο  την στατική ip ή λέτε να είναι τυχαίο όλο αυτό?
Πάντως είμαι στην hol-vodafone 10 χρόνια και πραγματικά δεν είχα ποτέ άλλο θέμα.
Για πειτε και εσείς....
Σε τυχαίο έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας Vdsl που έκανα από το site της Vodafone στο νούμερο μου..... Μου λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα Vdsl.... Αλλο και τούτο πάλι!!

----------


## maxsto

Απλά για ενημέρωση, σήμερα έχω πάλι ίντερνετ μετά από 5 μέρες. Η εξήγηση ήταν ότι η στατική που έχω έκανε confict με δυναμική άλλου πελάτη. Αστεία πράγματα πού δεν ισχύουν έτσι και αλλιώς!

----------

